# Need some advice on possible new LGD



## porkchop48 (Jul 29, 2013)

A friend of our is getting rid of his herd of goats. He has a 3 year old GP male who he is looking to rehome. 

The GP has been with his goats his whole life. 

Is there any hope of getting him to accept my herd and being a good LGD for my herd?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes, he will need to be introduced properly not just to the goats but you also. To me that is very important.
What is his temperament with people?
Look at your situation... do you have children, is the dog use to children.
What other animals do you have? Has he been around any other animals?
How much socialization etc.
How much land was he on before? How much land will he  be on now?
What kind of containment was necessary for him? 
Hotwire? Field fence? is he a climber, a digger, an incessant barker? 
This will help you know what modifications maybe necessary.
Has the dog been raised in the old ways of "ignore the dog... pat on the head only" and no more?
I would be asking a lot more questions in that regard, it is obvious that he is already an established guardian.

The more info you have the better able you will be able to acclimate him to his new surroundings. 
If it all seems good then the only real question is do you _need _a LGD?

 hope this helps.


----------



## bj taylor (Jul 30, 2013)

hope to see more in this thread.  really great advice


----------



## porkchop48 (Jul 30, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Yes, he will need to be introduced properly not just to the goats but you also. To me that is very important.
> What is his temperament with people?
> Look at your situation... do you have children, is the dog use to children.
> What other animals do you have? Has he been around any other animals?
> ...


Ok I got a little bit more information this morning and will be going down to talk to the guy during lunch ( he works with DH)

He is use to children - but I do not have any regardless. 

He was in with about 50 fainting goats on 40 acres.  My herd is numberd at 26 goats and 20 acres. 

The fencing the guy has s woven wire with barbed wire which is what we have here. 

He has not been an " ignore the dog" so to speak but is not a "pet"  He was raised in the field with his herd.  He is not people aggressive if introduced to them. But is still standoffish with people he does not know ( which I am sure would be the case here until he got to know us as his owners) 

I still need to find out about the other animals and ask some more questions but progress is being made. 

The current owner is willing to bring him down and work with him to help get him established here. 

  Do I need a LGD?  I think I do.    We have not had any probelms yet ( knock on wood) but a coyote was shot about 150 yards from my farm and is now hanging on the fence.  Last year about 50 yards behind my barn 2 calves were killed by coyotes. 



My last question is - I have heard they work better in teams , after we get Doc settled if we get him would it be a good idea to get a female pup to grow up with him and learn the ropes?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 30, 2013)

WOW! I can't even imagine having that many goats that much land and NOT having a LGD!  

Always keep in mind the amount of land a dog needs to cover... If low predator threat  then maybe alot of dogs aren't needed but the more land needing covered, the more dogs. Here we do not have a lot of land but the coyotes are generally in packs of 3-5. That is why we have teams.  

I am a strong believer in  teams. Dogs are pack animals and do best when there is more than one. 
When there is a predator that is dumb enough to come through the barrier especially coyotes having a team is very beneficial.
Females tend to get to any threat quicker than males, the males generally finish the job.
My females tend to grab the back leg and pull back while the males will go over the top and crush the spine. 
Generally the larger dog goes over the top whereas the smaller, often quicker dog, goes for the grab or will get up under the neck.

Of course starting with a pup always has its challenges but is also very rewarding and can be better trained the way you want them.
We do socialize ours, we do lead train them, sit , stay (that one is often laughable- unless they are getting a belly rub) and down... which they love because it means belly rub.   We also make sure they get car rides and house time with poddy training.... we find this important for on the occasion they need to go to the vet, an emergency etc... injury whatever.

Can't wait to see pics!

I will say you will fall in love with your LGD and be forever changed by them.  They are truly their own "species" of dog.  Their loyalty  and intelligence and discernment is truly amazing.  Watching them spring into action, going from super lovebug giants to the fierce guardian will take your breath away and truly you will be in awe and have so much respect. Seeing them clean off a newborn kid, and crawling on their belly to not scare the kid, watching the kids cuddle up to them.... just brings a smile...everytime.  The hardest part of owning a LGD is accepting that they are smarter than you.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 31, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> The hardest part of owning a LGD is accepting that they are smarter than you.


Girlfriend, I can handle Paris, the GP, being smarter than me........ what is a little hard to handle is the donkey being smarter than me, too!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 1, 2013)

> The hardest part of owning a LGD is accepting that they are smarter than you.


So true! So true!  

And words of advice:  When you have to correct them.  Don't look at their eyes.  They will melt your heart and you will forget all about why you were correcting them.  It's one of their powers!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 1, 2013)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> > The hardest part of owning a LGD is accepting that they are smarter than you.
> 
> 
> So true! So true!
> ...


Read that and was crackin' up!     SO TRUE!!!!!!!!!  and yet so sad...   

I had to correct Callie the other day and after I was scolding I had to look away so I wouldn't start laughing, and while she was getting scolded she went to run off and after about 15 ft I told her to _come back, come here_! .... she sooooooooooooo didn't want to but she obeyed and then it happened...............

I looked in those eyes..............told her mommy loved her and don't blah blah blah... and kissed her on the head and hugged her. 

DAGGONE DOGS!  They are so good at that melting! and then they have to throw in the extra... paw on you ... I was so sunk! What suckers we are!


----------



## porkchop48 (Aug 29, 2013)

Well he has arrived. He spent some time tied up in the field with the goats. Well to the barn actually. 

His name is Doc. 

He is now with the herd and no longer tied up and a dream to watch.    It is amazing how quickly he bonded with the herd and how he has a routine and it seems he moves them from place to place. 

He is gentle with the goats who are a little unsure of him.  He will get down low and almost crawl to them.  We have a few cows that are calving right now and he keeps an eye on them as well. 

So awesome to see him just sitting there watching his herd and making sure no one gets out of line.  Little Indy some how ended up on the wrong side of the fence today ( 4 week old nubian) and she was screaming. Bertha her mom was pacing and screaming and Doc was right behind her pacing and whinning. 

Now to find a female to team him up with


----------



## Baymule (Aug 29, 2013)

Awww.... Doc sounds amazing! Can we see pictures?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 30, 2013)

Baymule said:
			
		

> Awww.... Doc sounds amazing! Can we see pictures?


*
X2!!! *


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 30, 2013)

He sounds like he is doing a great job. Congrats!


----------

